# Confused over symptoms yet a BFN?



## wys (Apr 11, 2011)

Symptoms for 1 week now:
- Spotting on/off throughout the day
- nausea
- headache
- diarrhea
- bloating
- loss of appetite
- tired more than usual (had to take noon naps a few days!)

AF due today but still just spotting and it got lighter in the afternoon. Did a HPT (First response) but BFN. Should I be worried? GP or No GP? As GP advised to wait for 1 year TTC naturally before hitting the panic button.

General history:
- PCOS on Metformin 850mg
- BBT for 3 cycles now with no ovulation peak or base line
- Last 3 cycles averaged out to 28 days (Jan 32days, Feb 22days, Mar 26days)

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Wys,

I'd give it a couple more days then try another HPT if AF hasn't shown up.

How regular are you cycles?


----------

